

Show HN: UK Weather Visualisation - olivernn
http://uk.temperature.at/

======
digitalWestie
Did the Norwegians take back the Shetlands ? nice visuals tho

------
lucaspiller
As another poster said the other day, Ireland isn't part of the UK.

Other than that though, good work.

